# 40 pound barrier breached.........



## catking

Hey all you carpers- The 40 pound mark was broke over the weekend at my " private" lake  The mammoth carp weighed in at 45 pounds and some change. You would fugure that the lake being 5 minutes away ( yes River Rat Pack, 5 freakin minutes  ) I would be camped there. To tell you the truth, I haven't fished there but a couple times this year  But the rods are comming out shortly  ..............THE CATKING !!!


----------



## tpet96

Rick,

You still owe the chick and I a trip there  See........I can stay as persistant as you are with the boat guys


----------



## catking

I hear ya tpet  Hey, I was wondering, what if this was a female??? Do you realize how much it will weigh during spawn   I'll say this, this monster along with the other verified 30 pounders caught there this year and last,it has my carpin heart beating fast once again  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter

When is Da King, gonna invite Flathunter to fish this lake


----------



## tpet96

One question. Will the fish have the chance to be egg laden?


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Jeeee-zuz, as I qoute another world famous member of this here forum

"How come you all don't ever catch these when I'm around I smell a freakin rat"

I must ask the question, pictures I need pictures  

Oh and if you ever need a private chef for one of your fishing adventures to this secret body of water I may have someone in mind.


----------



## flathunter

Yes we do need pictures, or could this just be a fish story!


----------



## catking

DA KING !!! didn't catch this freakin fish  What's the old saying ? Don't kill the freakin messenger  ....Anyhow, this lake is known down here for it's large carp. I just returned from a scouting trip , and saw a huge one roll up. Probably mid 30's. One thing that I think some carpers over look. Not all of the big ones head to the deep cold waters in a lake.This large one, and the over 30's were all caught during the day, in the summer, in 6' or less of water. These large carp were caught in sand/gravel flats, relativity shallow. There is a HUGE population of crayfish in this lake, and I believe they were feeding on them. As far as pics go? Who carries a camera with them 24/7 if they are not fishin  I know the people who weighed this fish, and they are always carpin up at this lake, so I take that to the bank  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## GMR_Guy

45 lbs is HUGE. How are we going to reward the first one of us that breaks the 40 lb barrier?


----------



## PAYARA

whats this i read? someone else dismissing
the theory of ''all the biggies go deep''?
this just proves that all big carp do not
behave like they do in the St Larry  
and what else do i see,huge specimens being
caught in shallow waters in the heat of a july
day  i guess iam not that crazy!

King-welcome aboard team Mythbusters


----------



## crappielooker

ahhh..save me a spot on the bank....


----------



## atrkyhntr

I'm in..... me.... too...in...


----------



## catking

Hey Payara- I'm a firm believer that all the big carp do not head to deep cool waters. I believe all lakes have their own secrets. Rocky Fork is a good example. I'd say 90% of the carp there are caught on wheatie dough baits. Some people never use this anymore. Another example is Stonelick Lake. I've heard through a pretty good sorce, that the carp, the BIG carp, are still in and never leave the shallow waters. I'm talkin 3 feet or less. Maybe this explains the reason we don't catch any in that lake? Fishin in water TOO deep, and TOO far out??? I will say this, the carp I've caught at Stonelick were 10' or less off the bank and in shallow water, even in the summer. It has been a long while ago, but maybe, just maybe, the big carp at some of these lakes go where the FOOD is  and don't concern themselves with water temps? It's like the private lake, I went there today and watched LARGE carp jumping out of 3' of water that is 82 degrees. An this lake has 40' of water. Food is the key to me  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker

heey..sooo when are we going to fish that lake????


----------



## catking

Soon hopefully  I owe you & Shawn & the chick a trip. BuckeyeBob called me today and is in town (Cincinnati) this weekend, so he is going to fish it . I've owed him this for a couple years  he didn't even know about the 45 pounder...... This place can be a bit crazy on the weekends, but usually at night it's just wide open. CATKING


----------



## crappielooker

great..let us know how you guys do.. if anyone can catch them, bob can..


----------



## cwcarper

Lorelei has been my "Stonelick" the past couple years...i've fished it quite a few times with nothing but a handful of bluegills, crappie, and small bass to show for it. Have to admit i haven't done any serious fishing there, though...so i guess it's about time i do. I'll have to stock Da King's shed with some maize and have him chum me a hole out there  .

PS Even Da King has managed a 20+ lb common out of there...so it IS possible to catch something.


----------



## crappielooker

dood..getting him outta the house to fish is the first mission..now, getting him to chum you a hole??


----------



## catking

I'll chum your carp holes alright carper boy. With blood and bones if ya get my drift  cwcarper is correct. Even though this lake holds huge carp , I have only fished it seriously a few times. Caught some very nice cats, bass and crappies, but never gave the carp a chance. But I have seen PLENTY of carp during spawn that were well over thirty  I'm talking cove fulls  We will see........And cwcarper is correct. I did get a 21 pounder there last spring  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## TimJC

An inland Ohio 40? Wow. Could this be Ohio's Town Lake?


----------



## flathunter

> dood..getting him outta the house to fish is the first mission..now, getting him to chum you a hole??


Crappie, I think that is what happens when you turn 55yrs old..I suppose in a few years I also will be glued to the house


----------



## catking

I hear ya Jackson........  .Myself and Buckeye Bob will be hitting the private lake this weekend, in search of the 40 pounder  Been seeing alot of movement where we/he will be fishing. Some real behemoths  This lake seems to be minus the smaller carp for some odd reason. I've yet to see anything caught under 20 pounds out of it. I 'm sure the small ones are there, just don't know where. But I'm sure I'll be the one to find them.......  .A full report will follow Monday. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr

WOW...
good luck!!!


----------



## crappielooker

time for da king to dust his rods  ....good luck fellers..and feed them gooood..


----------



## tpet96

> This lake seems to be minus the smaller carp for some odd reason.


I have a hunch just from what you have told me about it. Same reason I believe Town has such a large population of larger fish. ANd food source isn't the #1 reason  I'll PM you rick.


----------



## tpet96

Greg,

Who here claims that 100% of the carp do go to deep water in the summer? Each lake is different, and each lake's population of fish are different. You can't take 10 lakes, put them side by side, and expect them to be identical. If you do......you might as well join the Psych ward at your local hospital  If you want to spend some time going after some big boys, get some transportation down to Alum and we'll get onto some fish. I'm not talking fishing the marina or the ramps....I'm talking trudging through some thick woods and brush to get to some of the better "reef" spots. I guarantee you a 40 will be caught there in the next 3 years. I just need to get some vacation time from work to go do it


----------



## TimJC

So it's set. Catking will be hosting the SW outing at Lorelei next year


----------



## PAYARA

shawn,everyone i talk to on these forums
has ALWAYS suggested the fish go deep
in the heat.i am not very confident that 
there will be any 40's comming form 
alum anytime in the future.hoover seems 
more promising as they have been 
taken,and not mention the massive buffs
taken there.how many fish have you guys 
caught from Alum? how many were 30's
or even mid 20's? have been captured?.

.you guys need to fish hoover,and catch the 
biggies this year.if any of you guys fished there 
as much as you do alum,i bet you a;ll 
would have a pB better than 30lbs.dont get 
me wrong,iam not sayin theres no 40's in Alum though.just think Hoover has more.   

good luck on the 40's but i think we both
need to hit 30 first


----------



## johnboy111711

Greg, it's almost time to hit the secret lake around here. I've been hearing and seeing some massive size fish and the weeds are finally dying. drop me a pm and we'll set something up in a few weeks.


----------



## tpet96

Greg,

How many 30's and 40's commons have you landed this year?  I gave you the invite to fish with me. Get some transportation down, and we'll do it. 

As for Hoover.......how many 30's and 40's have you landed out of there, and w/o all the "I have sources" crap. ?!?  Hoover has an awesome population of buffs......there's no doubt about that. But if I were personally after buffs, I'd be fishing that day in and day out. 

As for fishing Alum all the time.....I've done it 4 times this year. And I'm waiting until winter to post my results as I don't want to "blow" out what I've been doing. But I can say that each of those 4 trips consisted of 8 seperate "baiting" campaigns per trip.


----------



## cwcarper

I have bad luck when it comes to fishing Alum Creek...fished there more than anywhere else this year and i only have two fish to show for it...one went about 12 lbs and the other around 16 lbs. I've fished three or four different areas there, but just can't figure anything out, other than they bite when i'm not there (particularly at night). I've been too busy to even get out much lately, but that seems to always happen around this time of year. So...i've basically been living through everyone else's reports  .


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Alum  I should just rename myself to the "CatKing of Alum", I have caught carp there but I think the cats I have caught outnumber the carp about 40 to 1. When it comes to Buckeye Bob's negative fish scale for catfish, I should be at about -234 fish by now  

Hoover I only tried carp fishing it twice this year. No baiting campaigns yet and only two runs one of which took me to lunch. I really want to invest some more time there but it is kind of hard, too much water so little time. The nice thing about Hoover is you don't have to worry about crazies on the water as much.


----------



## crappielooker

to be honest with you guys, i'm sick of fishing in general and probably will sell everything i have soon..good luck to all who goes out and catch whatever..peace


----------



## tpet96

What? The cornchucker calling it quits? Hmmm.............I have a number for a DR if your that sick dude.


----------



## flathunter

crappie are you kidding??? To be honest with you I have burnt myself out on it also..And dont really care if I go agin this year, or at least next week!


----------



## misfit

jack and ak went down to the water to catch some fish,but never got a bite,
so they came back whining about bad luck,and vowed to give up the fight.

as a new dawn came,they were back on the lake,giving the fishes fits,
cause they knew the truth of the matter was,
a real fisherman never quits.  

are you two really brothers? 
the jolly green giant and the little green sprout


----------



## PAYARA

Shawn,i have no sources  ,only feelings and the stuff
the hunters talk about killing over there.when i get the
transportation,i will be down for sure.

how many 40's i have landed this year? NONE!  
things should change in the next few months.maybe fish
not that large but close.it has to happen sooner or later
with the work i have been putting into this that last few
weeks.


----------



## flathunter

I figure if I complain enough I just may catch a fish


----------



## misfit

jack,i'm going out tonight and catch eneough for both of us   
it's multi-species night at hoover.
eyes,crappies,white bass,cats and i might even chuck some corn at some of those 40 pound carp if i have time


----------



## crappielooker

rick..don't forget to catch a sailboat or 2 for me..heard they fight pretty good..oh..and don't forget to loosen up the drag..


----------



## flathunter

I'm at work and all you guys do is fish, fish, fish, Makes me mad!


----------



## atrkyhntr

hmnmmnn...


> 4 trips consisted of 8 seperate "baiting"


I have only been doing 2 each time out to Ladue... But with the small shore space to fish I can maybe squeeze 1 or 2 more out...


----------



## GMR_Guy

crappielooker said:


> to be honest with you guys, i'm sick of fishing in general and probably will sell everything i have soon..good luck to all who goes out and catch whatever..peace


 Just take a break from it for a little while, before you give it up. I'm taking a one week vacation FROM fishing to do those little things I've been putting off. I know that I tend to get obsessed with whatever I become interested in and if I don't watch myself, it will consume me. You can try so hard to improve upon what you are interested in, that you lose sight of the fact that you got into it for the fun. When it stops becoming fun, its time to take a break and reexamine things.


----------



## tpet96

Greg,

I'm yanking your chain on ALum. Just funnin ya. Getting tired of all of the competition crap that is going on lately.....and it's time it stops. There is a place for that....and CAG events are not that place. Period.


----------



## Buckeye Bob

crappielooker said:


> to be honest with you guys, i'm sick of fishing in general and probably will sell everything i have soon..good luck to all who goes out and catch whatever..peace


Don't do it guy....just take a break and remember why you "used to" enjoy fishing. I've seen this happen many, many times before to guys getting involved in today's carp scene (Euro gear, chumming, fishing around the clock) etc. It becomes an addiction and will "burn ya out" and turn you against it if you're not careful. Remember....it can still be fun and productive without pre-baiting for 3 days....throwing in lots of chum....buying all the bait and ingredients....fishing 72 hrs straight...buying all the gear....being concerned whether you're catching more and bigger fish than the next guy...etc., etc.

Remember what made it fun...there's times to do all of the above (IF YOU WANT TO).....to me it's more important to keep my fishing what it's always been....my relaxation, hobby, and link to enjoy the out of doors and the people associated with it. Next time ya go out...take 1 can of corn...and maybe only 1 rod...a relaxing chair....and a good friend.

I do fish competitions from time to time....but at fish in's and my personal outings....it's about having fun....not keeping track of and competing for the most and biggest fish of the outing. To be quite honest AK...I've got more joy from watching you over the last year or two and the enjoyment you got out of carp fishing. Remember when we first met at Alum???? You hadn't fished for carp before.....once you started you thoroughly enjoyed it....Fish In's are for comraderie, enjoyment and spreading the word....not about who catches the most or biggest....and I for one won't get caught up in it.

Just to say again what I've said many times before....carping can be as simple or as complex as you want to make it....any fishing can be for that matter. Carp the way that makes you happy....and that you enjoy....and share the joy whenever you can. Some folks like the Euro Gear...some don't...some like long sessions...some don't....some like competitions...some don't. You've just come off of a lot of all night sessions and throwing a lot of bait. Take a few deep breaths....I for one would hate to see you stop fishing with us. There's a time for competition...if you chose to. Keep your fishing fun. Hope to see ya on the bank.


----------

